# Hi everyone!



## xylophonetic (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi!

I have no idea where to begin, but I'll just drop a few words. I got raised into a very musically family. Both my grandparents were directors of conservatoria. Primarily, I play the piano and at this very moment, I'm learning S. Rachmaninov's Moment Musical Op 16 No 4. For the ones who don't know it I shurely recommend it to take a listen.

As many of you I started creating music with the aid of a computer at the age of 15. Now till last year, that didn't mean anything. I discovered Jared Hudson by accident thru a search engine and discovered the possiblity to get that great orchestral sound a lot of composers use today.

So, I bought EWQLSO Gold to get started, and here I am. A beginner hoping to learn a lot from all of you. I greatly admire all the work being made by all the people over here. Hopefully I'll be able to create something similar one day.

See you later on the forums!


Thomas


----------



## dimitris (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome Thomas, you've been such a nice guy in our communication so far, I just had to mention it... 
Wish you the best of luck with everything.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi Thomas! Welcome to VI, man. You've got a cool open attitude and thats great.

Looking forward to hearing some of the stuff you're working on.

Have fun :- )


----------



## xylophonetic (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi there!

Thanks for the warm welcome! Dimitris, the pleasure is all mine.

And Theo, thanks a lot man. I'll be posting something very soon. 


cya later,

Thomas


----------

